# Do not ever send your machine for service or repair to philips!



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a warning to anyone thinking of sending their machine for service or repair to Philips!

My Gaggia New Espresso Color was leaking round the group head seal and although I got a couple off the internet, I was not brave enough to attempt replacing myself, as you have to access it by dismantling the machine.

I could not find any local servicers and there were a number of sites I found all claiming to be 'official Gaggia agents' but all wanting you to send your machine to them. When in a cookware shop recently, he gave me the Philips contact number and I though 'hey it's Philips, it's going to be legit and hassle free' - little did I know.

I called them and they arranged through the company NESN for the machine to be collected by DPD couriers - we were told the driver would stay on site whilst we packaged the machine for a max 15 mins but he said he could give u 5 mins max, so we had to really rush to package it in the box and packaging material the driver had brought with him.

Over a week later I was informed that my machine had been badly damaged but the packing box we had packaged it in didn't show any signs of damage - to me, it suggests my machine was dropped at the workshop (it was sent all the way from me in Kent to Wrexham!). By the way, I had to pay up front for the service which was £101.

The best they would offer was a replacement machine supposedly 'like for like'. The replacement turns up and although it was a 'grade B' machine - as mine had two barely noticeable minor scratches on the housing, which I had indicated in the packing paperwork - this replacement had some small signs of rust on the edge of the hot plate and heavy scratches elsewhere. I called Philips to say it was not good enough and I wanted either a full refund of the service charge or a brand new machine. All they offered though was money off vouchers for an undisclosed amount on other Philips products -whoopee - or a set of Gaggia cups 'worth' £60 - again, whoopee! I said I was furious and demanded a full refund but it was not their policy - so I said I'd have the Gaggia cups and would they turn up cracked! I also said I'd tell everyone I knew about what had happened.

So for my £101, they knackered my own machine, replaced it with something in bad cosmetic condition - I wish I had never ever approached them and I warn everyone else not to use Philips, NESN or DPD couriers ever!

I tried the replacement machine and the first two cups tasted horrible - however, no leak on the first but the second poured out water just like one needing a new seal! Then it seemed to work okay after throwing away those two cups - but the flow was quite poor but at least no water leak around the head. I don't use ground coffee, I use pods so that's not the problem. If it leaks badly when I use it next, I shall be on the phone again!


----------



## Dandh (Apr 6, 2012)

This isn't a good sign. My gaggia brera went to this company last Thursday. My had a broken brew unit and pump. It dropped more coffee than it made. I will have to wait and see but will report back my findings.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

That sounds terrible. I'd consider contacting a consumer group, maybe watchdog or something like that. You never know there may be others who have experienced something similar.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure who the regulator would be in this instance but it might be worth informing Philips you think the machine they offered was not 'like for like' and thus did not comply with some terms and conditions written somewhere, probably; therefore you feel obliged to contact [insert correct regulators name...possiby ofcom] detailing this case.

No company wants bad rep so they may be more willing, or it may be that you demand to speak to someone more senior for example the customer service manager. Can't believe a company as big as Philips would be so bad.

Hope you get something good out of this in the end.


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Not sure who the regulator would be in this instance but it might be worth informing Philips you think the machine they offered was not 'like for like' and thus did not comply with some terms and conditions written somewhere, probably; therefore you feel obliged to contact [insert correct regulators name...possiby ofcom] detailing this case.
> 
> No company wants bad rep so they may be more willing, or it may be that you demand to speak to someone more senior for example the customer service manager. Can't believe a company as big as Philips would be so bad.
> 
> Hope you get something good out of this in the end.


They said 'like for like' does not include cosmetics!

I have just emailed my story to Watchdog!!!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You could discuss it with the Trading Standards Institute. You have rights as a consumer, and they are effectively a regulator to help ensure that companies comply with legislation. Here are some links.

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/making-a-complaint/how-to-complain-to-companies/consumer-law-a-summary/

http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/advice/index.cfm


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Trouble is, i have attempted to go down the Trading Standards route before and they are as useful as a liquorice monkey wrench! That was over a £6,000 Motocross bike aswell, they basically said 'If it goes to court, we may or may not help you but until then you're on your own, despite the fact we can see you have a very good case... oh, here is some legal spiel you can read to the rogue trader to try and scare him in the mean time! goodbye.' I was met with similar response from some other governing body in that field, who's name i can't remember. In the end i found it was down to me, him and the small claims court!

I tried watchdog to no avail once too, over a harrassment case by window salesmen! I think they have named and shamed the company since however.

I'm really sorry about your experience and i hope it gets resolved, I'm not saying don't go down that sort of route, just don't be surprised when you're met with little sympathy from these supposed governing bodies whos job it is to maintain standards of business.

If you contact Philips again, request to speak to higher management and tell them 'The goods I recieved where not satisfactory quality' That was one of the legal terms given to me by trading standards and will put the willies up them and hopefully get them to listen to you with more respect.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

If you have legal cover on your home insurance, give them a call.

This should be covered under the consumer protection act as the goods were not fit for purpose


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm a bit confused here...

Did you pay £101 just to get the machine delivered? Or was that for a repair as well? Aren't they only ~£140 new?

Why did they insist on using their own courier company when you could have packaged it yourself and got it sent there fully insured for less than £10?

How new was the machine? Shouldn't the place you bought it from replaced it if it was faulty within 12 months?

I can't believe Philips are being this flippant about a situation they instigated by recommending this company to you for the repair. Are you dealing with Philips or this dodgy repair compnay?


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm confused too...

Are they claiming that the machine was damaged in transit? Seeing as they arranged the courier and they provided packaging then that would make them liable.


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

To clear up any confusion...

A new identical machine, the cheapest I found was on Amazon for £180. My machine was purchased form the then-local Gaggia shop in 2009 ex display for far less. I registered the warranty online but it would have been around the time Gaggia UK went belly up. I never received any literature and Philips took over the Gaggia contracts in 2009. They have no warranty records, hence why I had to pay for a chargeable repair/service. All that was wrong was the group head seal but I could not do it myself.

There were a number of websites all puporting to be Offical Gaggia agents all saying 'send your machine to us by courier and if it gets damaged make sure you insure your package'. Philips are the official company who took on Gaggia, hence why I chose them and the £101 up front was to pay for the service and also the courier charges all arranged through them and the companies they chose.

The box it was sent back in and safety packaging was supplied by them and apparently when it entered the workshop, the housing had come away from the housing and the steamer metal neck had been broken off. The box showed no signs of damage, suggesting that it was dropped in the workshop not by the courier. No one would admit responsibility.

The 'like for like' machine supplied as a replacement is cosmetically in a much poorer state and at the moment I am not convinced it is useable, I need to test it again tonight to see if it too is leaking from the group head.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have had an equally poor experience of NESN , its well documented on this forum if you search through some of my posts last year. Got so annoyed I waved goodbye to Gaggia and welcomed Expobar into my life.....blessing in disguise


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Never use MyHermes either, bunch of cowboys...


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

saxplayer67 said:


> A new identical machine, the cheapest I found was on Amazon for £180.


Quick Google Search found this at £149 http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=gaggia-espresso-color. I'm sure you could get cheaper if you shopped around a bit.

If I were thinking about anew machine (or replacing one) I'd probably still go the Classic route because at the Amazon price you could get a new Classic or 2nd hand pay about £100



saxplayer67 said:


> £101 up front was to pay for the service and also the courier charges all arranged through them and the companies they chose.


This screams to me, "Not your problem". You send them a machine for repair and pay upfront. If they promise to send you your machine back working or a replacement in "like for like" condition. They you should get a working machine back. I don't care if this takes sending the one you currently have back and back again (at their expense). You've agreed on a certain level of work being carried out. If they don't insure in transit that's their problem, not yours.



saxplayer67 said:


> The box it was sent back in and safety packaging was supplied by them and apparently when it entered the workshop, the housing had come away from the housing and the steamer metal neck had been broken off. The box showed no signs of damage, suggesting that it was dropped in the workshop not by the courier. No one would admit responsibility.


Regardless of who they blame internally it's nothing to do with you. If they agree to fix it and arrange courier etc, once it's left your hands that's it.



saxplayer67 said:


> The 'like for like' machine supplied as a replacement is cosmetically in a much poorer state and at the moment I am not convinced it is useable, I need to test it again tonight to see if it too is leaking from the group head.


This alone takes the p!ss I think. Expecting a brand new machine might be a bit much but to receive one that got rust etc has health issues alone. Did you take pics of yours before it went? You'd be in a much better position if you did.

If I were you, I'd document the whole fiasco with pics if possible and dates and conversations/emails and send it all to Philps complaints dept. The whole thing just sounds unbelievable to me. I don't mean that in the sense that you're lying, I'm just totally shocked you've been treated like this.

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

MartinB said:


> Never use MyHermes either, bunch of cowboys...


Ha! Funny, I was expecting a package from Hermes recently. Guy tried delivery but I wasnt in so he left a card. The phone no. on the card takes you to an answer machine saying check our website. I check website and without tracking number you cannot access any information about your (and the emphasis on your, not theirs) package. Customer information 0 out of 10! Took a week to get to me.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

MartinB said:


> Never use MyHermes either, bunch of cowboys...


I've used them loads of times without any problems at all. It depends if you want to spend £20+ for Royal Fail Special delivery or £8 for the equivelant from MyHermes. I've had many more problems with Royal Fail than I have with other companies.

As the sender you have a parcel tracking facility so they sender could have sent you the details. That's maybe not the best way of doing it but it's hardly MyHermes fault if the seller didn't keep in touch with you regarding it's status.


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay thanks for derailing my thread guys









Latest update, came home and tested this replacement machine again, slow flow and part way through there is a 'pfffst' noise and then water comes pouring round the filter holder. So apparently a pressure/group head seal fault the same as my own machine they mullered but worse! And the coffee tastes disgusting.

So on the phone to Philips, they have promised to call me by end of business Friday with a resolution. I know what the resolution I desire is and it could involve this machine protuding from someone's left nostril!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

saxplayer67 said:


> Okay thanks for derailing my thread guys


Think of it as "enhancement" not derailing. Looks like your finally getting somewhere.


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Philips are now offering a reconditioned 'like new' Gaggia New Baby - as they haven't got any more Color models. They won't give me a brand new machine and neither a refund and I asked that they ensure this machine is tested before they send it out. So the saga continues...


----------



## cyber-insekt (Jan 27, 2012)

Just to add to the Philips warning... well, kind of, as actually I think a cock-up benefited me!

I bought a new Classic in January and just couldn't budge the retaining screw for the shower filter. Via various emails they encouraged me to try different things to remove it, all of which made no difference, the thing was stuck solid. But, to be honest they were very quick to reply to my emails (unlike a lot of other companies). In the end, they sent OPD to collect the machine and repair it under warranty. I made sure to take loads of photos of the machine before packaging it up, just in case of problems like the OP had. Always a good idea to do that as then you have proof it happened during transit or at their end.

In my case, they were true to their word and delivered it back within a couple of weeks ... but the screw was still stuck solid! I looked at the repair sheet and it said they had replaced the pump, the boiler and the switch panel!!!! No mention of the retaining screw! I was about to throw a wobbly but a friend of mine had a really powerful electric screwdriver and he managed to get the thing loose after a bit of effort. So, now I have a brand new machine with a replaced pump, boiler and switch set for ones that were perfectly OK. I suspect what happened is my machine got mixed up with another in the workshop and the poor sod who owned the other machine probably got his back with a removed shower screen screw instead of the major repair he or she expected!! I did email Philips to point this out to them but never heard another word


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, original poster here...

The so-called 'as new but refurbished' class A condition New Baby in ivory arrived yesterday. The operating manual despite being in a sealed bag was splattered on every page with coffee stains - not a big prob though.

What was very crass was that on this so-called class A machine, it had dried coffee stains to the rear of the plastic drip tray - a quick clean got this off but how crass they couldn't do this before dispatching. Also, the metal fascia is coming away from the top left corner of the plastic body - I guess the adhesive has dried out. Deffo not class A!

Tested the machine and yay no leakage from the group head seal.

So I have a hopefully-useful machine but still not happy that they broke my machine and that I haven't got the machine I originally bought, which was the funky Color in red. At least they didn't give me a black bodied machine, would have hated that, would have been totally out of place and un-kitchen-like.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry about your woes.

Just to take a step back, im guessing you dont need the pump and grouphead out the machine to change the group seal?

Not a huge job id do anything other than sending my machine away!!!!! Lesson learnt i guess.

PaulN


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

PaulN said:


> Sorry about your woes.
> 
> Just to take a step back, im guessing you dont need the pump and grouphead out the machine to change the group seal?
> 
> ...


My original Espresso Color needed to have the top and boiler etc removed to replace the seal - I thought 'no way, too involved for lil ole me, I'll give it to the experts' - fine experts Philips turned out to be. I don't know if the New Baby's seal, when the time comes, can be replaced by just removing the shower screen etc from underneath, it would be easier than relying on so-called professionals.

I do have two brand new group head seals to fit a Gaggia New Espresso Color if anyone braver then I at doing their own work wants to buy them off me...!


----------



## Sirfinthenet (Feb 7, 2012)

On the upside........Sent my brera to philips just over a week ago for warrenty work....arrived back this morning....all in one peice and working perfectly.....


----------



## saxplayer67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sirfinthenet said:


> On the upside........Sent my brera to philips just over a week ago for warrenty work....arrived back this morning....all in one peice and working perfectly.....


I'm envious - to my mind it is increasingly likely that my machine was dropped in their workshop by someone with butterfingers, rather than the carrier...


----------

